# handen opeen krijgen



## Chiapas

Dag,
wie kan mij uitleggen wat "handen opeen krijgen" betekent?

Bedankt!


----------



## HKK

Dat zegt mij niks. Is er context? Ik kan mij inbeelden dat het over applaus gaat, of misschien dat teamritueel waar iedereen de handen samen in het midden houdt en dan omhoog gooit terwijl ze een slogan roepen.


----------



## Chiapas

Dag HKK,
de context is: "in Europa hoe groter werd de Unie hoe krachtiger het nationalisme. En dan ineens stond er daar een leider op die de handen opeen kreeg voor een "eigen volk eerst"-programma."

Bedankt


----------



## Suehil

Hij kreeg applaus.


----------



## HKK

Jep, maar waarschijnlijk wel figuurlijk applaus. "De handen" zijn de handen van een onbepaald aantal bewonderaars, en "opeen krijgen" betekent hier "zover krijgen dat ze op elkaar komen" en dus "aan het applaudisseren krijgen". Maar waarschijnlijk betekent het hier gewoon dat hij gehoor kreeg of veel volgelingen had.


----------



## wikke

Suehil heeft gelijk.
Meestal betekent dit dat de luisteraar 
het eens is met wat er gezegd wordt


----------



## AllegroModerato

Chiapas said:


> Dag HKK,
> de context is: "in Europa hoe groter werd de UnieHoe groter de Europese Unie werd, hoe krachtiger het nationalisme. En dan ineens stond er daar een leider op die de handen opeen kreeg voor een "eigen volk eerst"-programma."
> 
> Bedankt



"De handen op elkaar krijgen" is naar mijn idee gebruikelijker.


----------



## Chiapas

Het kan zijn, maar ik moet dat stuk vertalen, niet verbeteren


----------

